# Colorado Gypsum, Eagle, Glenwood, Avon, areas



## OldMarine (Nov 20, 2007)

New to biz, three trucks two actual and an f150 back up. let me know if you need help.


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

*Would think you would be getting some calls.*

Old Mariner, I would think you would be getting some calls here soon.


----------



## OldMarine (Nov 20, 2007)

*got about 6 accounts*

I am overextended on equipment but in good shape. no snow to mention, yet this year. I may have to go chasing storms. prsport


----------



## OldMarine (Nov 20, 2007)

*all better now*

picked up some sub jobs. now we just need snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

